# New Pc Configuration



## happy20b (Feb 23, 2010)

Dear All

 I want to buy new PC with my this months salary  .. unfortunately my budget is 30k .. In future i may upgrade ram and speakers, I have time till march 5th .. 
before that i want to finalize everything .. So the configuration which i have thot about is as below .. and please avoid  using "IF "  coz my budget is only 30k  

Im not sure if these prices are correct .. just correct me

Amd Phenom II x4 620        4.7k
Asus M4A785TD-V EVO      6.5k
Transcend 2GB DDR3         2.5k
WD 500gb SATA                   2.5k

Dell ST2210                          8.9k

CM Elite 310 + GB 460W      ??
LG/SONY Dvd W/R                1.1k
UPS                                         ??

FUTURE UPGRADE  ( Excluded from 30k  )
-----------------------
Altec lansing BXR1221        0.9k
2GB extra Ram                    2.5k

I already have Labtec Wireless Keyboard Optical Mouse combo set


I have thot of OCing at least CPU and may be mGPU 

I know this configuration itself crossing 30k but i want to minimize it, if possible. Please suggest me best UPS + cabinet + PSU at minimum best and considering that i will not add any GPU in future.

Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 23, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Dear All
> 
> I want to buy new PC with my this months salary  .. unfortunately my budget is 30k .. In future i may upgrade ram and speakers, I have time till march 5th ..
> before that i want to finalize everything .. So the configuration which i have thot about is as below .. and please avoid  using "IF "  coz my budget is only 30k
> ...



well ur config is good. but few days ago i talked with the owner of Exodus PC, thunder.02dragon. he told me the services & product quality of Asus is deteriorating. i not sure but as he deals in PC, so his words can be trusted. so you may talk to him about the motherboard.

as for processor, its a good 1 & can be OC using stock cooler easily. still if budget permits you may look at X2 555 BE as its almost certain to unlock. to OC however a OEM HSF is necessary.

ram is good.

HDD wil cost you less ~2.3k. u may look at Samsung F3 500Gb.

Cabinet, you may get the Zebronics Reaper. & to reduce cost i suggest you get FSP Saga II 400W. very silent & efficient. & if u sure u won't add any graphics card in 2-3 years, get the FSP Saga II 350W.

UPS, minimum is APC 550Va. if you thinking of adding a graphics card in future get the 650Va. 

you choose a very costly monitor. it'll cost you even more. maybe 9.3k or so. if you willing game on IGP get 20". if watching movie Benq 22". 

NOTE: if you change motherboard 2 good options are: MSI 785GM-E65 & Asrock M3A785GXH 128M. both have 128Mb DDR3 sideport & are highly OC'be. both NB heatsink are good so u can OC the IGP with little or no problem to 800Mhz+. maybe 900Mhz is also possible. 1Ghz however wil need some good cooling. latter 1 have 3 X Pcie X 16 2.0 slots, working at (8X + 8X + 4X).


----------



## happy20b (Feb 23, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> well ur config is good. but few days ago i talked with the owner of Exodus PC, thunder.02dragon. he told me the services & product quality of Asus is deteriorating. i not sure but as he deals in PC, so his words can be trusted. so you may talk to him about the motherboard.



    Thanks for the info .. waiting for his reply .. or ill PM him later



> as for processor, its a good 1 & can be OC using stock cooler easily. still if budget permits you may look at X2 555 BE as its almost certain to unlock. to OC however a OEM HSF is necessary.



I know X2 555 BE is good .. But I dont want to take risk with that . If it gets unlock to 4 cores then it will be gr8 .. but if it doesnt then u have just 2 cores with you.. And  I aint that lucky  



> ram is good.
> 
> HDD wil cost you less ~2.3k. u may look at Samsung F3 500Gb.



I would like to go with WD.. but which one is better green or blue ? 



> Cabinet, you may get the Zebronics Reaper. & to reduce cost i suggest you get FSP Saga II 400W. very silent & efficient. & if u sure u won't add any graphics card in 2-3 years, get the FSP Saga II 350W.



Yes .. i was expecting something like this .. i have not thot of adding any extra GPU in future but even if i add i will change the PSU  . By the way wat is the cost of Z reaper ? is it better than CM elite 310 ?



> UPS, minimum is APC 550Va. if you thinking of adding a graphics card in future get the 650Va.



 What is the cost of both ups ? I have to think here, in case if i get graphicss card in future .I think 550va will not be sufficient in that case



> you choose a very costly monitor. it'll cost you even more. maybe 9.3k or so. if you willing game on IGP get 20". if watching movie Benq 22".



Actually i enquired at my place this monitor costs 8.9k .. but my fren is an employee in Dell  so Im planing to ask him 



> NOTE: if you change motherboard 2 good options are: MSI 785GM-E65 & Asrock M3A785GXH 128M. both have 128Mb DDR3 sideport & are highly OC'be. both NB heatsink are good so u can OC the IGP with little or no problem to 800Mhz+. maybe 900Mhz is also possible. 1Ghz however wil need some good cooling. latter 1 have 3 X Pcie X 16 2.0 slots, working at (8X + 8X + 4X).



Thanx i will do some research in google


----------



## sam9s (Feb 23, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Dear All
> 
> I want to buy new PC with my this months salary  .. unfortunately my budget is 30k .. In future i may upgrade ram and speakers, I have time till march 5th ..
> before that i want to finalize everything .. So the configuration which i have thot about is as below .. and please avoid  using "IF "  coz my budget is only 30k



First of all why the 30K Budget becomes unfortunate, just because people go for i7 and i5 does not mean your systems a handycap. Believe me as I have been suggesting in my posts, 90% of the people who buy a PC use them for Movies, Music, MS Office, some photoshop and gaming. Unless your usage is any different than this, (like A/V encoading and editng stuff....etc)you config is gonna rock, infact trust me .....even if you go with a AMD Dual Core with 2GB DDR2 RAM, take my word for it..........there would not be any real world difference in general application usage in comparision to even the i7ss. 
Just because technology is movind at a neck breaking pace does not mean....year or two old stuff becomes worthless.

Yes if you are in to some Heavy gaming, you ought to have a decent GFX but thats it. Even for gaming........... only the GFX has to be powerfull and any Dual Core with DDR2 can easily play it.


----------



## happy20b (Feb 24, 2010)

sam9s said:


> First of all why the 30K Budget becomes unfortunate, just because people go for i7 and i5 does not mean your systems a handycap. Believe me as I have been suggesting in my posts, 90% of the people who buy a PC use them for Movies, Music, MS Office, some photoshop and gaming. Unless your usage is any different than this, (like A/V encoading and editng stuff....etc)you config is gonna rock, infact trust me .....even if you go with a AMD Dual Core with 2GB DDR2 RAM, take my word for it..........there would not be any real world difference in general application usage in comparision to even the i7ss.
> Just because technology is movind at a neck breaking pace does not mean....year or two old stuff becomes worthless.
> 
> Yes if you are in to some Heavy gaming, you ought to have a decent GFX but thats it. Even for gaming........... only the GFX has to be powerfull and any Dual Core with DDR2 can easily play it.



thanks.. I use comp for movies,music,browsing, avrg gaming, java develpment or linux develpment. or slightly photoshop ..


----------



## sam9s (Feb 24, 2010)

happy20b said:


> thanks.. I use comp for movies,music,browsing, avrg gaming, java develpment or linux develpment. or slightly photoshop ..



see, your current config is more than sufficient. Infact as i said wanna save more, can go for Dual Core and DDR2 and still you would not feel any real time difference...........


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2010)

> Thanks for the info .. waiting for his reply .. or ill PM him later



PM him. if possible call him or leave a note for him in kolkata price thread.



> I know X2 555 BE is good .. But I dont want to take risk with that . If it gets unlock to 4 cores then it will be gr8 .. but if it doesnt then u have just 2 cores with you.. And  I aint that lucky



it'll unlock surely. still if u don't wanna take risk then look at the price diff of X4 620 & 630. if 630 available for below 5k, its bargain.



> I would like to go with WD.. but which one is better green or blue ?



WD is good also. better than Samsung. Blue. Green is for energy saver. it spins at 5400rpm. & cost a tad more. still check if Samsung F3 available. don't get F2, its 5400rpm same as WD green.



> Yes .. i was expecting something like this .. i have not thot of adding any extra GPU in future but even if i add i will change the PSU  . By the way wat is the cost of Z reaper ? is it better than CM elite 310 ?



Reaper - default PSU should cost ~1.8k. got 2 side fan, both LED, transparent panel. 1 top fan. still if u buy it adding 2 more fan advisable.



> What is the cost of both ups ? I have to think here, in case if i get graphicss card in future .I think 550va will not be sufficient in that case



550Va costs 2k-2.2k. depends on the place of purchase. 650va cost exactly 1k more than 550Va. 550Va wil support a midrange graphics card but wil put lot of stain on the UPS. avoid it.



> Actually i enquired at my place this monitor costs 8.9k .. but my fren is an employee in Dell  so Im planing to ask him



oh then its great. great monitor @ 8.9k only. WOW !!!



> Thanx i will do some research in google



i already done it. u may consider it as a cheap Asus M4A785TD-V EVO. it got few unnecessary & rather stupid things like a floppy port, 3 Pcie X 16 slots. when 2 is more than enough. heat sink is good but no cooling of sideport memory (Asus, MSI don't have too. Only Biostar do it). no cooling of VRM & chokes, etc but why complain? it cost lot less than Asus. IGP is highly OC'ble. Bios is good. features as good as Asus. OC is good too.




sam9s said:


> see, your current config is more than sufficient. Infact as i said wanna save more, can go for Dual Core and DDR2 and still you would not feel any real time difference...........



very much true. but still a below 5k quad core means a good investment. just IGP should be good, not Intel's crappy IGP.


----------



## happy20b (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for all reply..

im thinking of changing cabinet psu and mobo.. is msi better option or shud i go with asrock or gigabyte ?

This weekend ill enquire the price of elite 310 and reaper  and post here and also for psu is saga 360 sufcient ?

please name atleast two psu / cabinet / mobo names ,, this weekend ill check prrice and post it here.


and ups i think il go with apc 550v 

Thanks


----------



## sam9s (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd prefer Gigabyte over MSI. Coolermaster for PSU and any decent cabbie should do. I would have suggested coolermaster again but that would land a bit expensive......you can try iBall (i dont personally like them though.)


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Thanks for all reply..
> 
> im thinking of changing cabinet psu and mobo.. is msi better option or shud i go with asrock or gigabyte ?
> 
> ...



if you want a decent good looking cabinet at low price with transparent panel, Zebronics reaper is good one. also good is Peace. CM Elite 310 have its own class but costly & without any fancy LED fans.

without graphics card, Saga II 350 is good option. its super silent like SeaSonics PSU's. VIP 400W, Zebronics Pro 350W also available in same price range but none beat FSP as its was an OEM formerly. creating PSU for other brands. true 80%+ efficient.

for motherboard theres 4 choices: all DDR3 rams, 128Mb sideport.

Biostar TA790GX A3 128M: based on HD3300/790GX. have sideport in the form of 128Mb DDR2-800. can't be OC'd much. but IGP already clocked at 700Mhz. & can be pushed till 900Mhz if cooling is provided. 2 way crossfire available. cost ~5.8k. 

Asus M4A785TD-V EVO: board speaks for itself. PREMIUM. best 785G based board ever. 1Ghz+ IGP possible. 2 way crossfire again. ask comp@addict. he using this board.

ASROCK M3A785GXH 128M: same as Asus. cost ~5.9k. but looks a bit ugly 
but still for home, moderate OC'ng its enough. IGP can be OC'd past 1Ghz. memory is a Nanya 128Mb DDR3-1333Mhz, same used in the Asus 785G-V EVO. it can be OC'd past 1600Mhz without any additional cooling. 3 way crossfire (useless for most).

MSI 785GM E65: cheapest. best connectivity. IGP OC'be only to ~800Mhz. cause of the small NB heatsink. memory i not know what used but OC'be to same level as Asus/AsRock. maybe more.

any 785G/790GX board with sideport OC'd @ 800Mhz (safe value) wil beat a sideport less mobo even if its IGP runs at 900Mhz.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 25, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> if you want a decent good looking cabinet at low price with transparent panel, Zebronics reaper is good one. also good is Peace. CM Elite 310 have its own class but costly & without any fancy LED fans.
> 
> without graphics card, Saga II 350 is good option. its super silent like SeaSonics PSU's. VIP 400W, Zebronics Pro 350W also available in same price range but none beat FSP as its was an OEM formerly. creating PSU for other brands. true 80%+ efficient.
> 
> ...



I would at no pint suggest a Zebronics cabbie, they seriouslly lack quality, all they offer are bling bling leds all over, with no esthatics or noise level reduction, iBall is in the same catagory but I presume still better than Zeb. Personal experience their fans sound like a twister after a couple of months and leds go all crap after a while. Same is with Zebronics PSU, not up to the quality, their 12v rail does not provide the rated amps. PSU is an important part of a system. VIP is good but I think VIP is even more expensive then CM.
Also I would not suggest Biostar for Mobo, simply because of the quality, specialy for OCing.


----------



## happy20b (Feb 25, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> if you want a decent good looking cabinet at low price with transparent panel, Zebronics reaper is good one. also good is Peace. CM Elite 310 have its own class but costly & without any fancy LED fans.
> 
> without graphics card, Saga II 350 is good option. its super silent like SeaSonics PSU's. VIP 400W, Zebronics Pro 350W also available in same price range but none beat FSP as its was an OEM formerly. creating PSU for other brands. true 80%+ efficient.
> 
> ...





thanks for the all info .. but y didnt u mention about gigabyte ? asrock is another good option i think ..

---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------




sam9s said:


> I would at no pint suggest a Zebronics cabbie, they seriouslly lack quality, all they offer are bling bling leds all over, with no esthatics or noise level reduction, iBall is in the same catagory but I presume still better than Zeb. Personal experience their fans sound like a twister after a couple of months and leds go all crap after a while. Same is with Zebronics PSU, not up to the quality, their 12v rail does not provide the rated amps. PSU is an important part of a system. VIP is good but I think VIP is even more expensive then CM.
> Also I would not suggest Biostar for Mobo, simply because of the quality, specialy for OCing.



So what would you suggest for cabinet, psu and mobo ? i think these are the places where i can reduce my total damage .. I have posted my usage in this thread and also i have no idea of adding extra gpu but have thot Ocing proc and IGP ..


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 25, 2010)

happy20b said:


> So what would you suggest for cabinet, psu and mobo ? i think these are the places where i can reduce my total damage .. I have posted my usage in this thread and also i have no idea of adding extra gpu but have thot Ocing proc and IGP ..



Sorry to break into middle but don't make mistake of getting a cheap PSU especially when you're getting good components. The health of the PSu lies in the quality of PSU you invest. An 80%+ efficiency PSU will help in long run though it may pinch your pocket at the time of purchase.

For PSU, I suggest get atleast Seasonic Bronze 380W or Corsair CX400W. *DON'T GO FOR CM EXTREME SERIES PSU's.*

Yes, you can cut short into cabby. I recommed Zebronics Bijli for Rs.1,100. Though the newer version is not that good but still you won't get better cabinet at such a price point. If you're willing to spend Rs.2,000 then I recommend the NZXT Gamma. How is Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H for the mobo?


----------



## sam9s (Feb 25, 2010)

happy20b said:


> thanks for the all info .. but y didnt u mention about gigabyte ? asrock is another good option i think ..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------
> 
> ...



Cool G5 suggestions ar good except again Zeb Cabbie, I dont know about Bijili but PEACE and Antibiotec both were crap. If you HAVE to save on cabbie well go for it, but I am sure you are gonna spend on better fans later, else night computing would be a pain. Try *CM Elite 341 Mini Cabbi*. 310 Elite is mid tower 341 should land cheaper than 310. Else go for iBall/Zeb either way and change the fans.......
For mobo the one you have finilized ASUS nothing wrong with it. its a good board but not Crossfire friendly. Yes you can do CF but the architecture for this board reserves nly 4 lanes for 2nd PCI, not enough. So if CF is not your thing do for this one. Its pretty much OC friendly. 
GA-MA785GMT-US2H as suggested by G5 is in all probables a far better board, but i am not sure how exensive it would be.


----------



## happy20b (Feb 25, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Cool G5 suggestions ar good except again Zeb Cabbie, I dont know about Bijili but PEACE and Antibiotec both were crap. If you HAVE to save on cabbie well go for it, but I am sure you are gonna spend on better fans later, else night computing would be a pain. Try *CM Elite 341 Mini Cabbi*. 310 Elite is mid tower 341 should land cheaper than 310. Else go for iBall/Zeb either way and change the fans.......
> For mobo the one you have finilized ASUS nothing wrong with it. its a good board but not Crossfire friendly. Yes you can do CF but the architecture for this board reserves nly 4 lanes for 2nd PCI, not enough. So if CF is not your thing do for this one. Its pretty much OC friendly.
> GA-MA785GMT-US2H as suggested by G5 is in all probables a far better board, but i am not sure how exensive it would be.



I agree asus is gud mobo .. but it is expensive..  I have no plans  of buying graphics card. so i want go for a mobo which has ddr3 sideport memory with built in  graphics card ., easyly OCble.  and which supports ddr3 memory and am3 socket

and i dont want to spend more than 3.5k - 4k with CABINET + PSU ... thats why i wanted you ppl to suggest minimum best combination of cabinet and PSU .. 

Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2010)

happy20b said:


> I agree asus is gud mobo .. but it is expensive..  I have no plans  of buying graphics card. so i want go for a mobo which has ddr3 sideport memory with built in  graphics card ., easyly OCble.  and which supports ddr3 memory and am3 socket
> 
> and i dont want to spend more than 3.5k - 4k with CABINET + PSU ... thats why i wanted you ppl to suggest minimum best combination of cabinet and PSU ..
> 
> Thanks



from reviews, Asus is best 785G mobo out there. it cost 6.5k but gigabyte without sideport, low OC potential for IGP, mATX cost 5.8k in most places. so i see no reason why ppls should choose gigabyte over Asus if IGP is main concern. but lately thunder's words still struct, Asus's quality is decreasing. so, 3rd option is AsRock or MSI.

For Cabinet: CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k.
                  2 X 120mm fans @ 0.4k
                  Transparent side panel @ 300 bucks.
For PSU: FSP Saga II 400W @ ~2.2k.

Total @ 1.5 + 0.4 + .3 + 2.2k = 4.3k but worth the price. what others say?



Cool G5 said:


> Sorry to break into middle but don't make mistake of getting a cheap PSU especially when you're getting good components. The health of the PSu lies in the quality of PSU you invest. An 80%+ efficiency PSU will help in long run though it may pinch your pocket at the time of purchase.
> 
> For PSU, I suggest get atleast Seasonic Bronze 380W or Corsair CX400W. *DON'T GO FOR CM EXTREME SERIES PSU's.*
> 
> Yes, you can cut short into cabby. I recommed Zebronics Bijli for Rs.1,100. Though the newer version is not that good but still you won't get better cabinet at such a price point. If you're willing to spend Rs.2,000 then I recommend the NZXT Gamma. How is Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H for the mobo?



seen ur purchase, nice 1. by the way how much does the Gamma cost? looks really cool & have a distinct taste of gamer. can you list the features? & 1 good point is the PSU can be placed at the bottom.

But i not see any reason why CX400 or even SeaSonic 380W should be included when a good 400W PSU from FSP or VIP fits the bill well. 



sam9s said:


> Cool G5 suggestions ar good except again Zeb Cabbie, I dont know about Bijili but PEACE and Antibiotec both were crap. If you HAVE to save on cabbie well go for it, but I am sure you are gonna spend on better fans later, else night computing would be a pain. Try *CM Elite 341 Mini Cabbi*. 310 Elite is mid tower 341 should land cheaper than 310. Else go for iBall/Zeb either way and change the fans.......
> For mobo the one you have finilized ASUS nothing wrong with it. its a good board but not Crossfire friendly. Yes you can do CF but the architecture for this board reserves nly 4 lanes for 2nd PCI, not enough. So if CF is not your thing do for this one. Its pretty much OC friendly.
> GA-MA785GMT-US2H as suggested by G5 is in all probables a far better board, but i am not sure how exensive it would be.



yah Zebronics main problem are the LED fans. they seem to go kaput soon. also the speed/temp control fans go bad easily. i always avoid recommending Zebronics in good builds cause their products feel cheap. their Pro range of PSU are however good. not as good as International brands but still worth the price @ 500W or 550W modular.

Asus M4A785TD-V EVO support crossfire at X16 + X4 config. CFX wil run ok if cards are like HD5670 or HD4670. but above it, the X4 wil slow thing down. really badly. still USB 3 addon cards can be used on the X4 slot.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 25, 2010)

happy20b said:


> ..  I have no plans  of buying graphics card. so i want go for a mobo which has ddr3 sideport memory with built in  graphics card ., easyly OCble.  and which supports ddr3 memory and am3 socket
> and i dont want to spend more than 3.5k - 4k with CABINET + PSU ... thats why i wanted you ppl to suggest minimum best combination of cabinet and PSU ..
> Thanks



Then your current selection for mobo is good enough......and I think you would get CM elite and CM 400W PSU within 4, 4.5 but that would be worth it. Chechout this..

*www.newtechnology.co.in/cooler-master-computer-casescabinet-pricelist-india-pc-chasis/


----------



## happy20b (Feb 25, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> from reviews, Asus is best 785G mobo out there. it cost 6.5k but gigabyte without sideport, low OC potential for IGP, mATX cost 5.8k in most places. so i see no reason why ppls should choose gigabyte over Asus if IGP is main concern. but lately thunder's words still struct, Asus's quality is decreasing. so, 3rd option is AsRock or MSI.



Some ppl say asus is good but i also heard from you that thier quality decreasing .. i have PM thunder.02dragon .. i am waiting for his response..




> For Cabinet: CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k.
> 2 X 120mm fans @ 0.4k
> Transparent side panel @ 300 bucks.
> For PSU: FSP Saga II 400W @ ~2.2k.
> ...



is Transparent side panel really worth ? what is the benefit of that ?

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------




sam9s said:


> Then your current selection for mobo is good enough......and I think you would get CM elite and CM 400W PSU within 4, 4.5 but that would be worth it. Chechout this..
> 
> *www.newtechnology.co.in/cooler-master-computer-casescabinet-pricelist-india-pc-chasis/



Thanks for the link .. that was really helpful 

Cooler Master Cabinet Elite 330 (With 390W PSU)– Rs.3,449/-
Cooler Master Cabinet Elite 332 (With 390W PSU) — Rs.3,005/-
Cooler Master Cabinet Elite 331 (With 390W PSU) — Rs.3,199/-
Cooler Master Cabinet Elite 333 (With 390W PSU) — Rs.3,205/-

Is CM elite PSU is good ?

what about buying CM elite along with CM PSU .. what others say ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Some ppl say asus is good but i also heard from you that thier quality decreasing .. i have PM thunder.02dragon .. i am waiting for his response..



better ask him through kolkata thread. i doubt he'll respond through PMs. still you may get Asus. their products are nice. just the service or response is bad is u ever need to RMA the motherboard.




> is Transparent side panel really worth ? what is the benefit of that ?




nothing much. just look good if u add a 120mm LED fan.



> Thanks for the link .. that was really helpful
> 
> Cooler Master Cabinet Elite 330 (With 390W PSU)– Rs.3,449/-
> Cooler Master Cabinet Elite 332 (With 390W PSU) — Rs.3,005/-
> ...



those are Xtreme PSU that come bundled with CM Elite cabbys. stay away from them. get CM Elite 310 + some other good PSU @ 2k since you not going get any discrete graphics. even with a additional graphics card most PSU in the range of 2k wil handle with the exception of high end cards.


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 25, 2010)

Just want to add that that if you dont want to risk buying X2 550, then buy X4 620, thats a real VFM Quad core proccy.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> seen ur purchase, nice 1. by the way how much does the Gamma cost? looks really cool & have a distinct taste of gamer. can you list the features? & 1 good point is the PSU can be placed at the bottom.
> 
> But i not see any reason why CX400 or even SeaSonic 380W should be included when a good 400W PSU from FSP or VIP fits the bill well.



I recommend the CX400W & the Seasonic 380W due to their excellent 80+ efficiency & being value for money. Other barnds don't stand a change as Corsair often rates their products low. For e.g. the CX400W is capable of output of around 480W but still it is not advertised like that by Corsair. Read up some review over net & you should come to know why I strongly suggest so.

I got the NZXT Gamma for Rs.2000.
Its features are:

# 6 Fan Mounts(1 at rear, two at side, two on top & one on front). One fan(rear) is included while you have to get the rest.

# Screwless HDD BAY alongwith thumbscrews provided for optical drive installation.

# Pre drilled holes so you can install water cooling kit if you wish.

# Full Black coated cabinet looks great. You will not find this feature in most of the budget cabinets.

# PSU is mounted at bottom which has a washable dustcover. Even the front mesh has a washable dust filter.

# Good Cable management as the cables are routed from behind the motherboard. Aids in ventilation of the cabinet.

#Snazzy Looks(Though personally I didn't liked it)


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> I recommend the CX400W & the Seasonic 380W due to their excellent 80+ efficiency & being value for money. Other barnds don't stand a change as Corsair often rates their products low. For e.g. the CX400W is capable of output of around 480W but still it is not advertised like that by Corsair. Read up some review over net & you should come to know why I strongly suggest so.
> 
> I got the NZXT Gamma for Rs.2000.
> Its features are:
> ...



but they demand a similar premium. CX400 costs 3.2k or so. SeaSonic 380W cost 2.8-2.9k. for that price they good but if graphics card is not included they better be kept away. as Op won't get graphics card so better get a similar 80%+ efficient, silent PSU but ~2k. which is sweet spot.

i specially liked that the PSU can be mounted at the bottom. i don't think any cabby @ 2k have that feature. cabby is really specious, seen from the pic u posted. nice cabby, nice purchase. & i see no reason to not like that cabby. looks really nice. put up a front LED 120mm fan & u'll start liking it


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 25, 2010)

@Sam.Shab - Yes, I agree with you. So I think Gigabyte Superb 460W which comes for Rs.2.2K should be a good choice.

I will sure be putting some fans on that cabby. Will then post pics. But its a future upgarde not anytime soon.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 25, 2010)

I find nothing wrong with bundled PSUs of CM..???


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Feb 25, 2010)

Gigabyte Superb is actually 350W and its overrated 400W PSU...better not to stick fr future upgrades...Its max power is 400W


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @Sam.Shab - Yes, I agree with you. So I think Gigabyte Superb 460W which comes for Rs.2.2K should be a good choice.
> 
> I will sure be putting some fans on that cabby. Will then post pics. But its a future upgarde not anytime soon.



gigabyte 460W available for 2.2k only in lynx. else where the price is between 2.4-2.6k inc tax.



sam9s said:


> I find nothing wrong with bundled PSUs of CM..???



those are Xtreme Power PSU's. cause a CM Elite 33* + CM real power (something like this only) wil cost above 5k. how can they then sell it for 3k. its just impossible. those Xtreme Power & are BAD.



thunder.02dragon said:


> Gigabyte Superb is actually 350W and its overrated 400W PSU...better not to stick fr future upgrades...Its max power is 400W



350W or 400W. they suppose to be 400W with maximum output of 460W under suitable condition. if its 350W. those PSU are real nonsense then. better pay 300 more & get Seasonic 380W.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 25, 2010)

I quoted the price from PrimeABGB from Mumbai. I still recommend going for the Seasonic if you are really strap on budget.

Just imagine, one gets a cheap PSU. After sometime it blows up taking away your motherboard & making bad sectors on your HDD. Not to forget, veing not even 80% efficient you will spend more on electricity bills. It then makes a lot of sense to get the Seasonic or CX400.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 26, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> those are Xtreme Power PSU's. cause a CM Elite 33* + CM real power (something like this only) wil cost above 5k. how can they then sell it for 3k. its just impossible. those Xtreme Power & are BAD.



You mean they are fake??? anyway point is to the OP go out and venture I am sure he will get CM elite cabbie and a 350-400 CM original PSU under 4.5 which is not bad at all.....

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------




Cool G5 said:


> Just imagine, one gets a cheap PSU. After sometime it blows up taking away your motherboard & making bad sectors on your HDD. Not to forget, veing not even 80% efficient you will spend more on electricity bills. It then makes a lot of sense to get the Seasonic or CX400.



+1 ....maybe it wont blow but could definately reduce the life of the equipment if rated amps are not supplied.....


----------



## Xeno (Feb 26, 2010)

sam9s said:


> You mean they are fake??? anyway point is to the OP go out and venture I am sure he will get CM elite cabbie and a 350-400 CM original PSU under 4.5 which is not bad at all.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------
> 
> ...



No they aren't fake, they just arent worth for the money that's going to be spent on them. They are better than the el-cheapo PSU's but not worth the 2k... 

the Real Power Pro series is the one to go for ^^ prices start from 3.5k (for the RPP 460W)


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 26, 2010)

Guys,
You are giving too many options for the PSU.
Here is the list which i was re-searching on. Sort in their order of preference
Gigabyte Superb 460W - Rs 2200
Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W SMPS - Rs 2200
FSP Saga II 400 Watts - Rs 2100
Corsair PSU-400CX - Rs 3100
Coolermaster Real Power Pro 460W - Rs 3535
Corsair CMPSU-450VX  - Rs 3990

From your comments Gigabyte Superb 460W is overrated, so we will strike it off. 

How about this one ? Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W - Efficiency of 80% that makes it 460*0.8= 368W

FSP Saga II 400 Watts,  give your comments on this one ? Here also efficiency is 80%.

And coming to other PSUs  > Rs 3000. I don't see a reason going for them unless one is going to use a graphics card.


----------



## happy20b (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow .. nice to see so many comments and debates  for psu and caby  

Now im bit more confused with this  .. please make sure 2 points

a] i am not going to buy any graphics card in future ... even if i get one i dont mind changing the PSU at that time..

b] I am planing to over clock builtin graphics crad and proc .. And those should get sufficent power and cooler


Yesterday i went to SP road bangalore .. i couldnt go to many stores but enquired in  shops .. the price J.K technologies quoted was


CM ELITE 310  1.8k ( almost al shop same price)
bijli 1.5k
Asus m4a785td-v evo 6.3k (  no other shop offered below 6.6k)
AMD A II x4 630 4.7k .. yes 630  not 620
2gb ddr3 2.6k
500gn WD 2.2k
lg dvd 0.9k
Apc 550v  1.75k
dell st2210 9k


unfortunately none of them were worid about PSU .. i asked about SAGA , cm elite they couldnt get its price.. il go again  tomaro .. and check

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> Guys,
> You are giving too many options for the PSU.
> Here is the list which i was re-searching on. Sort in their order of preference
> Gigabyte Superb 460W - Rs 2200
> ...



thanks .. let see what others say


----------



## sam9s (Feb 26, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Yesterday i went to SP road bangalore .. i couldnt go to many stores but enquired in  shops .. the price J.K technologies quoted was
> 
> CM ELITE 310  1.8k ( almost al shop same price)
> bijli 1.5k
> ...




Avoide Bijli for just 300 bucks you are gettinga far better cabbie. and for PSU choose corsair 400CX if you can extend your budget a little bit, which I would suggest else choose any one between FSP Saga II 400 Watts and Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 26, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Guys,
> You are giving too many options for the PSU.
> Here is the list which i was re-searching on. Sort in their order of preference
> Gigabyte Superb 460W - Rs 2200
> ...



anyone who don't own a graphics card. but think of adding a low-midrange card should opt for FSP Saga II 400W. its a good PSU with 80% efficiency. but if possible best is Seasonic 380W as its below 3k.



Xeno said:


> No they aren't fake, they just arent worth for the money that's going to be spent on them. They are better than the el-cheapo PSU's but not worth the 2k...
> 
> the Real Power Pro series is the one to go for ^^ prices start from 3.5k (for the RPP 460W)



+1. very good point.



sam9s said:


> You mean they are fake??? anyway point is to the OP go out and venture I am sure he will get CM elite cabbie and a 350-400 CM original PSU under 4.5 which is not bad at all.....
> 
> 
> +1 ....maybe it wont blow but could definately reduce the life of the equipment if rated amps are not supplied.....




CM originals include the CM Extreme Power PSU which are famous for going *BOOM*. & the bundled PSU with the Elites are Xtreme Powers only.

yah, if graphics card not added they won't blew up but they wil give lower than needed currents.



Cool G5 said:


> I quoted the price from PrimeABGB from Mumbai. I still recommend going for the Seasonic if you are really strap on budget.
> 
> Just imagine, one gets a cheap PSU. After sometime it blows up taking away your motherboard & making bad sectors on your HDD. Not to forget, veing not even 80% efficient you will spend more on electricity bills. It then makes a lot of sense to get the Seasonic or CX400.



at least FSP or VIP PSU's won't blow up, hope so. if graphics card not added. they are 80% certified. FSP is true 80% certified, though not know about VIP & Zebronics pro series. should be about 70-75%. but efficiency is not only thing to look after. the internal components should also be watched out. look for reviews. if review not available, check customer review in NewEgg.

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------




sam9s said:


> Avoide Bijli for just 300 bucks you are gettinga far better cabbie. and for PSU choose corsair 400CX if you can extend your budget a little bit, which I would suggest else choose any one between FSP Saga II 400 Watts and Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W.



yah, avoid bijli. its woth the money but when the cooling need is more Biji just not upto the mark.

CX400W is just too much for a system with no graphics card. FSP 400W wil handle everything well. even if Op adds graphics card in future.



happy20b said:


> Wow .. nice to see so many comments and debates  for psu and caby
> 
> Now im bit more confused with this  .. please make sure 2 points
> 
> ...




PSU & cabby is 1 area where everyone have its own views. market full of PSU & cabby's rather than mobo or proccy where the choices are limited.

1) @ 6.3k i see no reason u shouldn't get Asus. close ur eyes & get it.

2) thats X4 630 is a fantastic buy now. get it. forget theres exist a X4 620 also.

3) for cabby, check NZXT Gamma, cool G5 bought or Antec Two Hundred. both should cost ~2k.

ok, so heres few things u should look after:-

1) as u won't use OEM HSF, get a good thermal paste like Arctic silver or nano. it wil cost ~Rs.400. the thermal compound coming with the processor, keep it for latter use.

2) u wish to OC IGP. isn't? ask the assembler remove the North Bridge HeatSink & clean the pre-applied TRIM. then apply a fresh coat of the thermal compound. the side effect is u'll be able OC 100Mhz more while keeping temperature same as stock TRIM  really helpful.

3) for the cabinet check that u have a fast 120mm fan on side panel. help cool the IGP. a front 120mm intake fan wil give much more good result. a back 80mm fan which comes free with most cabinet wil take care of hot air. add more fan if possible. but minimum is: 80mm X 1 @ rear. 120mm X 1 side. 120mm X 1 front. NZXT Gamma & Antec Two Hundred got space to add more fan. the Antec even comes with top 140mm fan, a real bonus.

so, all your doubts cleared?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 27, 2010)

Guys,

One quick question.

Asus m4a785td-v evo costs Rs 6500.

Why not use this motherboard BIOSTAR TA785G3 AM3 microATX Motherboard DDR3 for Rs 3650 and purchase a XFX NVDIA 9500 GT 512MB for Rs 3100

Total comes to Rs 6750.

What do you guys say ?


----------



## happy20b (Feb 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> anyone who don't own a graphics card. but think of adding a low-midrange card should opt for FSP Saga II 400W. its a good PSU with 80% efficiency. but if possible best is Seasonic 380W as its below 3k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok now here is list

amd a2 x4 630               4.70k
asus m4a785td-v evo    6.30k
2gb ddr3 transcend       2.65k
WD 500gb                    2.20k
LG dvd                        0.90k
APC 550v                     1.75k
dell st2210                   9.00k

Total without cabinet and psu  27.5k -- 2.5k left as per my budget .. 

I dont see any place where i can adjust to fit my budget  ..  and i dont want to change monitor ....

Anyone from banglore knows about nzxt gamma or antec 200 price ?







> ok, so heres few things u should look after:-
> 
> 1) as u won't use OEM HSF, get a good thermal paste like Arctic silver or nano. it wil cost ~Rs.400. the thermal compound coming with the processor, keep it for latter use.
> 
> ...



if i dont do 1) and 2) max how much i can achive with builtin IGP ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2010)

happy20b said:


> ok now here is list
> 
> amd a2 x4 630               4.70k
> asus m4a785td-v evo    6.30k
> ...




why u getting 2Gb ram? get 4Gb. with 32bit windows you can use 3.5gb & so rest 512Mb dedicate to graphics memory. it'll really boost the graphics power of your mobo.

Gamma should cost 1.9k after tax. adding more fan i.e. 3X 120mm (1 included) wil cost ~ Rs.750. you may instead opt for CM 310 & do same. add 2 X 120mm fans. 




> if i dont do 1) and 2) max how much i can achive with builtin IGP ?



with a 120mm fan blowing across the NB heatsink, u should be able push IGP to 900Mhz while keeping HeatSink temp down. by adding some TRIM, 1Ghz looks possible. thats 100% OC for the IGP. should get FPS in crysis even in high resolution.



pulsar_swift said:


> Guys,
> 
> One quick question.
> 
> ...



Biostar TA785G3 got only 2 Dimm slots. so maximum of 8Gb is supported. a cheap 9500GT wil cost 2700. but problem is after populating the lone X16 slot, next time u want better graphics u'll need to sell the old card. also TA785G not support 140W CPU. & Asus M4A785TD-V EVO after IGP OC wil come real close to 9500Gt performance. & the board quality is much better than Biostar.


----------



## happy20b (Feb 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> why u getting 2Gb ram? get 4Gb. with 32bit windows you can use 3.5gb & so rest 512Mb dedicate to graphics memory. it'll really boost the graphics power of your mobo.



As i told in the begining .. ryt now im planing to put 2gb ram .. may b after 2 months ill add extra 2gb and buy altec lansing bxr1220 



> Gamma should cost 1.9k after tax. adding more fan i.e. 3X 120mm (1 included) wil cost ~ Rs.750. you may instead opt for CM 310 & do same. add 2 X 120mm fans.
> 
> 
> with a 120mm fan blowing across the NB heatsink, u should be able push IGP to 900Mhz while keeping HeatSink temp down. by adding some TRIM, 1Ghz looks possible. thats 100% OC for the IGP. should get FPS in crysis even in high resolution.



Anyways ill checkout for cm elite 310 and saga II 400W..
and ill not add any extra fans or ill not overclock igp and proc untill i add extra 2gb ram..

may be after 2 months ill add 2gb ram, extra fans and then overclock both igp and proc .. is it fine ?

and i have one old 40gb IDE hardisk .. i can use it along with 500gb hdisk ryt ?


Thanks


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes the IDE HDD can be used with your SATA HDD.

Going for CM Elite 310 at Rs.1.7K is useless when you can get a much better cabinet in form of NZXT Gamma adding another Rs.300 to the total.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2010)

happy20b said:


> As i told in the begining .. ryt now im planing to put 2gb ram .. may b after 2 months ill add extra 2gb and buy altec lansing bxr1220



oops, missed it. 




> Anyways ill checkout for cm elite 310 and saga II 400W..
> and ill not add any extra fans or ill not overclock igp and proc untill i add extra 2gb ram..
> 
> may be after 2 months ill add 2gb ram, extra fans and then overclock both igp and proc .. is it fine ?
> ...



try hard & get NZXT Gamma. its far better than CM Elite 310. got space to add 2 side fans & bottom mounted PSU which is just excellent. & later down the month add 3-4 more fans. ur PC wil celebrate winter in hot summer days  read reviews.

PSU: if saga II not available, get VIP 500W Gold. cost almost same & is good. wil handle most midrange cards.

even at stock speed i.e. 500Mhz, the IGP is better than any Intel IGP out in market. G45 is no match for HD4200. nor is intel HD Graphics onboard i3's & i5's. 

yup, u surely can. Asus board got IDE port. though no floppy port is there (who uses floppies nowadays anyway?).

oh 1 thing, either u get CM Elite 310 or NZXT Gamma, put the default back fan on side until u add more fan. then OC ur IGP. done.

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




Cool G5 said:


> Yes the IDE HDD can be used with your SATA HDD.
> 
> Going for CM Elite 310 at Rs.1.7K is useless when you can get a much better cabinet in form of NZXT Gamma adding another Rs.300 to the total.



+1. read few reviews. excellent cabby compared to CM Elites. & i personally liked the front side. unique design


----------



## happy20b (Feb 28, 2010)

Dear all,

 I will b buying pc this weekend .. (march 6th) 

I dont think nzxt gamma available in bangalore.. the only distributor in india is prime *www.primeabgb.com/ ...

does anyone know dealer in bangalore? 

cm elite 310, fsp saga 400W , nzxt gamma, vip 500w gold ..  any more option ? coz when i go to sp road , in case if these items are not available there which one should i buy ? I will be assembling pc in sp road only..

When i went last week to sp road no one was worid about cabinet and psu .. they were sugetsing cm elite 310 with local 600rs psu.. and some shop ppl were not aware of FSP saga company itself .. 

and in another shop offered cm 400w ..

is cooler master psu not good ?

ill be going with amd x4 630 and asus m4a785td-v evo .. 
please sugest atleast 3 or more cabinet+psu combinations in prioarity 


PS: please try to keep total cost below 4 to 4.5k 

a] nzxt gamma + ?
b]  ?
c] cm elite 310 + fsp saga II 400W
d]

thanks everyone


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I will b buying pc this weekend .. (march 6th)
> 
> ...



most pc shops are like that only. they just know intel, asus, gigabyte, cooler master, kingston, etc. when u ask them about Corsair or Seasonic or even tagan they wil start giving u lectures.
ok so heres the list:

Cabinet:

1) NZXT Gamma (plz try hard & get it)
2) CM Elite 310
3) Antec Two Hundred.

PSU:

1) FSP Saga II 400W 
2) Gigabyte 460W (should be available in most shops)
3) Vip 500W Gold

Cooler Master PSU are good. very good 1s except their Extreme Power lineup. its full of craps. under load they blow up. & cause of that spikes damage the motherboard & even the processor. hard drive & Optical drives inc.


----------



## happy20b (Feb 28, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> most pc shops are like that only. they just know intel, asus, gigabyte, cooler master, kingston, etc. when u ask them about Corsair or Seasonic or even tagan they wil start giving u lectures.
> ok so heres the list:



ha ha .. 100% true in sp road 



> Cabinet:
> 
> 1) NZXT Gamma (plz try hard & get it)
> 2) CM Elite 310
> ...



So i can combine any cabinet with any psu ryt ? ..im just asking coz some psu hav exhaust fans on upper side and few on lower side.. so cabinet should match them ryt ? 

and about nzxt gamma .. hard to fine in bangalore.. plz if some one knows ,,let me know


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2010)

happy20b said:


> ha ha .. 100% true in sp road



not just SP road, almost all over India. in my place they just know XFX graphics card (never asked about ATI, else they'll eat my head alive) & intel processor (AMD? whats dat?). as for motherboard asus, intel original & gigabyte & few more. 



> So i can combine any cabinet with any psu ryt ? ..im just asking coz some psu hav exhaust fans on upper side and few on lower side.. so cabinet should match them ryt ?
> 
> and about nzxt gamma .. hard to fine in bangalore.. plz if some one knows ,,let me know



most PSU from international brand have a big 100mm fan on down side with a honeycomb or so design on the side. so it'll never get blocked. local PSU got only a small 60-70mm fan on back.

NZXT Gamma got PSU mounting on bottom but it got a grill to let hot air out. so no worry about it also.


----------



## happy20b (Feb 28, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> PSU:
> 
> 1) FSP Saga II 400W
> 2) Gigabyte 460W (should be available in most shops)
> 3) Vip 500W Gold



by the way are they 80+ certified


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2010)

happy20b said:


> by the way are they 80+ certified



FSP & Giagbyte are. not sure about VIP.


----------



## happy20b (Feb 28, 2010)

Few complaints i found regarding nzxt gamma


the cable management is not as expected, 
front panel plastic looks cheap,
will not take long gfx.
Plugging sata cable on mobo which have side ports is pain.

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

after searching google and other forums i found following info  regarding gamma 

TheITDepot Chennai (nearest place to me (bangalore) ) has the NZXT Gamma for Rs. 1.85k + shipping starts from 250

*www.theitdepot.com/details-C5P7108.html

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------

I have mailed Theitdepot ppl .. asking for total price  including shiping to bangalore 

Waiting for their reply


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Few complaints i found regarding nzxt gamma
> 
> 
> the cable management is not as expected,
> ...



1) cable management is ok for a cabby that comes at 2k or below.

2) not exactly. the front panel is good. depends on what the user wants. it may look cheap to someone & good to others. its style may look cheap.

3) yup, but wil take 11" card like HD5870. not like HD5970. its not ment to accommodate a card that long. for such builds CM HAF, Cosmos are there.

4) true. it'll b a it hard. but not for u. for the assembler .


----------



## happy20b (Mar 1, 2010)

> I have mailed Theitdepot ppl .. asking for total price  including shiping to bangalore
> 
> Waiting for their reply



and the reply is ..

The product you enquired is available. The total cost (product price&shipping)would be Rs 2120/- The product would be dispatched through professional courier.if placed order.Please view the link for the same
*www.theitdepot.com/details-C5P7108.html

what you ppl say ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2010)

happy20b said:


> and the reply is ..
> 
> The product you enquired is available. The total cost (product price&shipping)would be Rs 2120/- The product would be dispatched through professional courier.if placed order.Please view the link for the same
> *www.theitdepot.com/details-C5P7108.html
> ...



get it. Rs.2120 is fantastic price for such a good cabby. in NewEgg (US) its selling for 49.99$, so u having a profit actually .

1 more thing i just forget tell u, when u assemble PC, ask them if they have any spare Phenom II X4 BE cooler. if they have, pay them little more & get it instead of the cheap athlon coolers. it got heatpipes & its cooling is much better than Intel or other AMD coolers. worth the extra cost. maybe 200-300 extra at most. u can OC much more while keeping ur proccy cool.


----------



## happy20b (Mar 1, 2010)

What about PSU ? that should be within 2.5k .. and there is one problem .. I am not going to assemble PC by myself .. I will be assembling in the shop in sp road  itself ..

  If i buy gamma from theitdepot , these ppl from  sp road , from where im going to buy rest parts should agree to assemble it ..

  I know if i am going to tel them that im getting cabinet from outside , surely the will start  giving  lectures and ask me to buy a cabinet which is available with them 

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------

By the way .. one small silly doubt .. 

With my current configuration , how much xtra current bill i will get 
and what about after adding extra fans 

I hope my landlord will not be shocked looking at current bills


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2010)

happy20b said:


> What about PSU ? that should be within 2.5k .. and there is one problem .. I am not going to assemble PC by myself .. I will be assembling in the shop in sp road  itself ..
> 
> If i buy gamma from theitdepot , these ppl from  sp road , from where im going to buy rest parts should agree to assemble it ..
> 
> ...



they surely wil give a bit of lecture. u2 give a good lecture as a customer 

PSU? hope in SP road good PSU's available. FSP, Gigabyte offers good PSU at or below 2.5k. Cm Extreme Power is also there but don't go for it. try FSP Saga else Everest line of PSU & if nothing available give a try on Gigabyte.

there won't be a large increment in bill  AMD's Cool & Suite 3.0 wil take care of it. 1 important note. most ppls say getting slower components wil save more electricity. totally not. getting a better PSU wil save far more electricity. PSU that are 80+ certified.

don't worry about fans at all. fans will only increase noise at most .


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> there won't be a large increment in bill  AMD's Cool & Suite 3.0 wil take care of it. 1 important note. most ppls say getting slower components wil save more electricity. totally not. getting a better PSU wil save far more electricity. PSU that are 80+ certified.
> 
> don't worry about fans at all. fans will only increase noise at most .



Agree on the PSU part.

About fans, if you get fans from CM or sunbeam they will be quiet too. BTW refrain from those cheap fans which just rotate without affecting the air supply.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Agree on the PSU part.About fans, if you get fans from CM or sunbeam they will be quiet too. BTW refrain from those cheap fans which just rotate without affecting the air supply.



+1. get fans that work even if u have to sell out Rs. 800/2pcs. rather than fans that rotates but gives out only unbearable annoying sound.


----------



## happy20b (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks every1 , specialy sam ..

ill try my best to get nzxt gamma and FSP SAGA II 400W .. 

In worst case if i dont find them then ill go for cm elite 310 and gigabyte 460W, as they are available in many shops

I will not overclock builtin gpu untill i add 2GB extra ram and extra fans ..

 ill post here once i buy ..

thanks once again


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Thanks every1 , specialy sam ..
> 
> ill try my best to get nzxt gamma and FSP SAGA II 400W ..
> 
> ...



don't mention my name specifically. many have helped u choose the right component  this how forums works. isn't?

do post your final buying details & damage to your pocket here. if u don't OC mGPU now, simply install Asus GPU NOS & set it to Auto. it'll do its job while u busy with game or watch movie


----------



## happy20b (Mar 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> don't mention my name specifically. many have helped u choose the right component  this how forums works. isn't?
> 
> do post your final buying details & damage to your pocket here. if u don't OC mGPU now, simply install Asus GPU NOS & set it to Auto. it'll do its job while u busy with game or watch movie



Thanks .. Once i buy extra components ill open another thread for overclocking help .. coz i have never overclockd any system in my life yet


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Thanks .. Once i buy extra components ill open another thread for overclocking help .. coz i have never overclockd any system in my life yet



me2 have never OC as the Bios is not good & facing problem with the stock heatsink.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 2, 2010)

@happy20b - I'll wait for the thread as I too have to OC my CPU.
BTW it is recommended to run the system on stock speeds for a week or so before you go in for overclock.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2010)

@ Cool G% the stock cooler of X4 955 BE got heatpipes?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> @ Cool G% the stock cooler of X4 955 BE got heatpipes?



Yes, it has copper pipes.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Yes, it has copper pipes.



then it have some OC potential . better than Stock Intel Cooler.

should allow reaching 3.5Ghz @ stock voltage.


----------



## happy20b (Mar 3, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> then it have some OC potential . better than Stock Intel Cooler.
> 
> should allow reaching 3.5Ghz @ stock voltage.



Are yout talking about x4 955BE or  x4 630 with phenom stock cooler  ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 3, 2010)

We're talking about X4 955 B.E Stock cooler.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> We're talking about X4 955 B.E Stock cooler.



yup, 955 BE stock cooler.



happy20b said:


> Are yout talking about x4 955BE or  x4 630 with phenom stock cooler  ?



the 630 stock cooler is not as good as the 955 BE or 965 BE but still it gets the job done & good point, 1 can OC using it also. upto 3Ghz & proccy is njoying winter  3.3Ghz is maximum 1 should push with stock cooler. at stock voltage 620/630 will never pass 3.5Ghz anyway.


----------



## happy20b (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyways.. My final list is as below 

Amd A II x4 630
Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
2GB Transcend 
WD 500GB
LG DVD
APC 550v
Dell st2210


Cabinet : NZXT Gamma or CM elite 310 in case gamma is not available
PSU : FSP SAGA || 400W  or Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W or may b i will look at  CX 400W ( any one knows how much it will cost ? is it worth buying when i am not buying a GPU ?)

ALtec lansing bxr1221 or bxr1121 ? which one is better ?

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> yup, 955 BE stock cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> the 630 stock cooler is not as good as the 955 BE or 965 BE but still it gets the job done & good point, 1 can OC using it also. upto 3Ghz & proccy is njoying winter  3.3Ghz is maximum 1 should push with stock cooler. at stock voltage 620/630 will never pass 3.5Ghz anyway.



Anyways I want to OC at stock voltage and stock cooler ..  .. just for curiosity asking,till where 630 can reach from 2.8ghz at stock Volt and stock cooler ..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Anyways.. My final list is as below
> 
> Amd A II x4 630
> Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
> ...




don't get CX400W. it'll cost 3.2k or maybe below. gigabyte 460W is more than enough for now & also for future.

sorry, no idea about speaker stuffs.

at stock voltage, 3.3Ghz. stock cooler, 3.2Ghz is safe limit. may go upto 3.4Ghz. bt 3.2Ghz is almost guarantee.


----------



## happy20b (Mar 3, 2010)

Please reply to this thread  ...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124828


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 3, 2010)

Corsair CX400W costs Rs.3000.

from what i have heard the BXR1121 is a great set, don't know about BXR1221.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Mar 4, 2010)

bro, when spending 3000, just get Rs 900 more and get the VX 450. If you don't have, borrow from somebody but VX450 will be better for the future upgrades


----------



## happy20b (Mar 4, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> bro, when spending 3000, just get Rs 900 more and get the VX 450. If you don't have, borrow from somebody but VX450 will be better for the future upgrades



I have no plans of adding grafics card in future .. is it worth buying it ??? 

And i have money .. but dont wan to spend more than 30k for PC  unless it is really worth ...


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 4, 2010)

happy20b said:


> I have no plans of adding grafics card in future .. is it worth buying it ???
> 
> And i have money .. but dont wan to spend more than 30k for PC  unless it is really worth ...



If you don't plan on getting a graphic card, no need to go for VX450W.
Stick with CX400W. It can well handle around 480W.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 4, 2010)

happy20b said:


> I have no plans of adding grafics card in future .. is it worth buying it ???
> 
> And i have money .. but dont wan to spend more than 30k for PC  unless it is really worth ...



a FSP saga II 400W or Gigabyte 460W should handle a card HD4850's caliber easily. so i not see any reason why to get CX400 until & unless u get something over it. like GTX275 or HD4870 or maybe HD4890.


----------



## happy20b (Mar 4, 2010)

I was going through FSP site .. i din find SAGA lined product there. In 400W I could find only two..

BLUE STORM BRONZE 400
EVEREST 80 PLUS 400


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 4, 2010)

happy20b said:


> I was going through FSP site .. i din find SAGA lined product there. In 400W I could find only two..
> 
> BLUE STORM BRONZE 400
> EVEREST 80 PLUS 400



both of them are high end product. efficiency 85-90%. Saga II is a mid-range product. efficiency 78-82%. should be. ok lemme check 1ce.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 5, 2010)

For those interested, I wrote a review of NZXT Gamma PC Cabinet on my site today.

*NZXT Gamma PC Cabinet Review*
​


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> For those interested, I wrote a review of NZXT Gamma PC Cabinet on my site today.
> 
> *NZXT Gamma PC Cabinet Review*
> ​



nice review. just finished reading


----------



## happy20b (Mar 5, 2010)

Finally , going tomaro morning for purchase .. evening ill post here about purchase.

Getting NZXT gamma looks difficult  which is very sad 4 me  .. Atleast i should get SAGA II 400W

I fear, will end up with CM elite 310 with GB 400 Active PFC 80+


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Finally , going tomaro morning for purchase .. evening ill post here about purchase.
> 
> Getting NZXT gamma looks difficult  which is very sad 4 me  .. Atleast i should get SAGA II 400W
> 
> I fear, will end up with CM elite 310 with GB 400 Active PFC 80+



don't b upset even if u have to settle for CM Elite 310 + GB 460W. they both good at their respective price point. though NZXT Gamma is a different level cabby @ 2k. never expected NZXT wil make a 2k cabby that wil run head likes this.

as for PSU, FSP Saga II i think wil be more silent & much more efficient. if both available for same price point, then its ok. but paying more for Giggy isn't recommended if u find FSP.


----------



## happy20b (Mar 5, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> don't b upset even if u have to settle for CM Elite 310 + GB 460W. they both good at their respective price point. though NZXT Gamma is a different level cabby @ 2k. never expected NZXT wil make a 2k cabby that wil run head likes this.
> 
> as for PSU, FSP Saga II i think wil be more silent & much more efficient. if both available for same price point, then its ok. but paying more for Giggy isn't recommended if u find FSP.



My first preference is gamma for cabi and FSP SAGA for PSU .. then the later ones which i believe can be found easily ..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2010)

happy20b said:


> My first preference is gamma for cabi and FSP SAGA for PSU .. then the later ones which i believe can be found easily ..



just keep your fingers crossed. should get Gamma


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't worry, the CM 310 is fairly decent cabinet. Look for side transparent panel if you prefer flashy looks. Though I think that will cost you Rs.400~500 more.

Thanks for reading the review sam.shab.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Don't worry, the CM 310 is fairly decent cabinet. Look for side transparent panel if you prefer flashy looks. Though I think that will cost you Rs.400~500 more.



the side panel should cost 300 bucks only. lynx giving the side panel option on CM Elite 310 for additional Rs.300 or so. but side panel + a 120mm LED fan wil look more cool than transparent panel alone.



> Thanks for reading the review sam.shab.



my pleasure buddy  njoyed reading the review. great work.


----------



## Reyan (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi....
m plannin to buy the following items-
Core i5 750 with DH55TC
Ati Radeon HD 5750
Kingston 2Gb DDR3 1333 Mhz
Cooler Master 500W


i have cooler master cabinet, 500 Gb WD and Samsung DVD-Writer.....so i just wanna know tht above rig is gud or not for mid level gaming and animation related softwares???


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2010)

Reyan said:


> Hi....
> m plannin to buy the following items-
> Core i5 750 with DH55TC
> Ati Radeon HD 5750
> ...



i would suggest getting AMD. 

Athlon II X4 630
any AM3 Mobo, your choice.
4Gb DDR3-1333 ram. wil help in gaming & seriously recommended in animation stuffs.
HD5750 wil do just fine.
& lastly for PSU, don't go CM way if u getting the Extreme Power. better get something like Seasonic 380W or CX400W or so.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> For those interested, I wrote a review of NZXT Gamma PC Cabinet on my site today.
> 
> *NZXT Gamma PC Cabinet Review*
> ​



just went through it, it looks far better than CM - Elite series ones, damn it I missed this one.


----------



## happy20b (Mar 6, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> just went through it, it looks far better than CM - Elite series ones, damn it I missed this one.



Hmm i still have chance but hard to find in banglore..

---------- Post added at 08:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 AM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> just keep your fingers crossed. should get Gamma



Yes ..

And @cool i read your review .. it is nice


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> just went through it, it looks far better than CM - Elite series ones, damn it I missed this one.



yes u missed a very good cabby. its RIP time for CM Elite Series.



happy20b said:


> Hmm i still have chance but hard to find in banglore..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can u also do a favor? while u go & buy your pc, plz try & check the price of Biostar TA785G3 HD? if its available at the shop you buy pc from. no need search specifically. just wanted know present market price.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 6, 2010)

@happy20b - Thanks. I hope you get the Gamma.


----------



## happy20b (Mar 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yes u missed a very good cabby. its RIP time for CM Elite Series.
> 
> 
> 
> can u also do a favor? while u go & buy your pc, plz try & check the price of Biostar TA785G3 HD? if its available at the shop you buy pc from. no need search specifically. just wanted know present market price.



Sorry bro .. i din c your post .. when i saw this post i was already back from SP road ..

But i had asked him about Biostar TA785G3 price coincidently ( not sure if it was G3 HD)  and he quoted 4.3k for that

---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------

Finally i Bought My pc but overall my experience was bad with this purchase ..

I din get NZXT Gamma .. Dell st2210 stock was over , so couldnt buy monitor, din buy speakers now.. components were overpriced at every shop ..

PS: I suggest ppl from banglore PLEASE dont buy anything from GADGET IT PARK shop in sp Road.

When i went to take quotation he quoted very less .. after i searched other shops i found his quotation is less compared to others when i went to purchase there finally .. he increased all price .. he quoted CM ELITE 310 for 2800 

and increased ram price , mobo price etc 

And when i argued .. he told openly that it happens in sp road , they will quote less 4 one item and increase price in another item. ( Which i agree) but his attitude was bad ..

Asus M4A785TD-V EVO   6.35k
AMD X4 630                      4.8k
CM ELITE 310                    1.8k
FSP SAGA II 400W              2.4k ( I think overpriced .. all PSU were overpriced )
HP DVD Writer                  1.2k
Transcend 2gb DDR3        2.7k 
WD 500GB                         2.3k
APC 550v                           1.75k

INCLUDING VAT 24.2k  Damage  without monitor and Speakers 

I think Ram price has increased .. You can  see why he has put FSP SAGA 2.4k ,  the other parts like MOBO and proc and elite 310 are less compared to other shops.. but he has covered everything with PSU  .. So there was no point in going to other shop .. 

I have installed 32 bit WIN7 , today i will install fedora12 
I will not OC now .. But i have one doubt .. how much HD4200 will share from RAM .. i read it is 512 .. but in bios i can see more than 512 could be set.  
And right now it is set to auto ..

Thanks for all your comment .. 

FSP SAGA is cool n silent


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Sorry bro .. i din c your post .. when i saw this post i was already back from SP road ..
> 
> But i had asked him about Biostar TA785G3 price coincidently ( not sure if it was G3 HD)  and he quoted 4.3k for that
> 
> ...




i must admit, the price of mobo, proccy & UPS & even hdd is less. ram price is ok. its 2.7k everywhere. only in few places its avl for 2.6k.

& he must be fool quoting 2.8k for CM Elite 310. 

well HD4200 got 128Mb DDR3 onboard. & from bios as well as from Asus Utility you may share a max of 512Mb. so total ram is 128+512Mb. well i'll suggest allot 512Mb from system memory as you using 32bit so max of 3.5Gb used. 512Mb is still sitting idle.

yup. FSP Saga II is extremely silent. anyway congrats on your purchase. hope it gives good service


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 8, 2010)

RAM price is ok. In mumbai, Corsair 2 GB DDR3 costs Rs.2.7K.
HDD is also ok. Costs almost similar here.

Congrats on your purchase. Now post some pics of the rig especially the innards.


----------



## happy20b (Mar 9, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i must admit, the price of mobo, proccy & UPS & even hdd is less. ram price is ok. its 2.7k everywhere. only in few places its avl for 2.6k.
> 
> & he must be fool quoting 2.8k for CM Elite 310.
> 
> ...



Thanks .. right now i have only 2gb ram will upgrade later ..  I have installed fedora12 but there is no proper driver for ati graphics card .. Im using default vesa driver ..

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------




Cool G5 said:


> RAM price is ok. In mumbai, Corsair 2 GB DDR3 costs Rs.2.7K.
> HDD is also ok. Costs almost similar here.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase. Now post some pics of the rig especially the innards.



Thanks .. Will post soon ..

---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------

And one more thing the UPS APC 550v which i bought has only two sockets  .. Have i bought wrong model ?

the one which i bought is 

*www.priceindia.in/computer/apc-br550ci-in-ups-price-apc-550v-ups-with-avr/


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 9, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Thanks .. right now i have only 2gb ram will upgrade later ..  I have installed fedora12 but there is no proper driver for ati graphics card .. Im using default vesa driver ..
> 
> And one more thing the UPS APC 550v which i bought has only two sockets  .. Have i bought wrong model ?
> 
> ...




well ATI's biggest problem is it doesn't makes drivers for Linux. drivers only for Red hat, Suse & maybe Ubuntu available. Fedora has been left in dark.


what? APC have only 2 pins? considering the cost i not very much surprised.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 10, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Thanks .. right now i have only 2gb ram will upgrade later ..  I have installed fedora12 but there is no proper driver for ati graphics card .. Im using default vesa driver ..



Currently there is no Ati driver for Fedora 12. If you want 3D acceleration & compiz fusion, I recommend reverting back to Fedora 11 & then installing the driver as per this post.


----------



## happy20b (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Currently there is no Ati driver for Fedora 12. If you want 3D acceleration & compiz fusion, I recommend reverting back to Fedora 11 & then installing the driver as per this post.



Hmm i am not going to play any games in linux  ..I use only for Development and movies and music ..  But i wanted high resolution ( in vesa it was 800x600 max) and those nice desktop effects 

I have installed mesa experimental dri driver and everything is working fine now 

And guys , Im going home for few days .. ill post PICS once i come back ..

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------

I found in some site 

Finally!Asus M4A785TD-V Evo has arrived! 

Unlock your Phenom II X2 and X3 with these board. *This board can also unlock L3 Cache on your Athlon II*

Is it possible ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 10, 2010)

It should theoretically, since Athlon is actually Phenom with L3 cache disabled.


----------



## happy20b (Mar 11, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> It should theoretically, since Athlon is actually Phenom with L3 cache disabled.



Is Athlon actually  Phenom *without* L3 cache  or *disabled* L3 cache   ? I have seen some video who has unlocked L3 cache of A2 x4 620 ..  

And i have another problem .. well i will post that in software question section .. Mic is not working in Windows 7 but playback is fine .. I have not installed XP so cant test in that .. 

C you guys on Tuesday


----------



## Xeno (Mar 11, 2010)

Apparently the nwer lot of Athlon II will have the L3 cache physically removed from the die so there will be no L3 cache to unlock. Better not try to risk it. Also there had only been a few cases of unlocking with Athlon II X4 so unlockability itself isn't sure. You're better off with a Phenom II to unlock


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2010)

happy20b said:


> I found in some site
> 
> Finally!Asus M4A785TD-V Evo has arrived!
> 
> ...



well i think its old post. yes L3 cache can be unlocked in few athlon samples. but nowadays i don't think AMD shipping any deneb with disabled cache to be unlocked.



Xeno said:


> Apparently the nwer lot of Athlon II will have the L3 cache physically removed from the die so there will be no L3 cache to unlock. Better not try to risk it. Also there had only been a few cases of unlocking with Athlon II X4 so unlockability itself isn't sure. You're better off with a Phenom II to unlock



rite. chance of unlocking Athlon X4's L3 cache is very very slim. though lately i heard news that X3's L3 cache can be unlocked. & theres no risk. no risk at all. its just if L3 cache is there it'll unlock. its not there, it won't unlock. if its there but its faulty, PC won't boot. turn ACC off. PC wil boot as regular.


----------



## happy20b (Mar 16, 2010)

Xeno said:


> Apparently the nwer lot of Athlon II will have the L3 cache physically removed from the die so there will be no L3 cache to unlock. Better not try to risk it. Also there had only been a few cases of unlocking with Athlon II X4 so unlockability itself isn't sure. You're better off with a Phenom II to unlock


hi i are you able to use mic ? i have installed via hd audio driver but my mic is not working .. using WIN 7 ultimate .. im using asus m4a785td-v evo MOBO


----------



## happy20b (Mar 20, 2010)

*
MY PC SCREEN SHOTS*

1] Close view of FSP SAGA II
2] & 9] APC 550v, corsairs 16gb pendrive and mouse
3] corsairs 16gb pendrive
4] ,5],6] Cabin
7] Labtec cordles mous keyboard combo
8]Yea that is mouse pad come USB hub with blue led  it has got 4 usb ports 

Pleas check this link

*img691.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=94458559.jpg

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------

And i have to buy another PC for my elder brother for office use only .. for accounts , playing music, movies and avrg gaming .. I thot instead of opening another thread ill continue this thread. Budget is restricted to max 23k . the config which is there in my mind is 

Athlon II X2 250 3.0GHz @ ??
Biostar TA785G3 / Biostar TA785G3 HD @ ??  ( Difrence ??)
Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 2.7k
WD 500GB @ 2.3k
Samsung p1950W @ ??
apc 550v or any better one around 1k ? 
altec lansing 2.1 bxr series

And for cabinet and PSU 

Actually  i am planin to get NZXT gamma for me from chennai and give my cm elite 310 to my bro for above config  and PSU any 500W low end bundled 

Please reply ASAP

Thanks


----------



## happy20b (Mar 20, 2010)

Please Also suggest a good 120mm blue led silent fans .. I'm planing to buy 2 fans. My cabinet already has one fan at rear. I think One LED fan is sufficient at rear side ryt ? 

Today im going to buy Altec lansing bxr1221


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2010)

happy20b said:


> *
> MY PC SCREEN SHOTS*
> 
> 1] Close view of FSP SAGA II
> ...




nice pics. but do tie the cables together else they will restrict airflow.



> And i have to buy another PC for my elder brother for office use only .. for accounts , playing music, movies and avrg gaming .. I thot instead of opening another thread ill continue this thread. Budget is restricted to max 23k . the config which is there in my mind is
> 
> Athlon II X2 250 3.0GHz @ ??
> Biostar TA785G3 / Biostar TA785G3 HD @ ??  ( Difrence ??)
> ...



Athlon II X2 250 3.0GHz @ ---> i not think its avl yet & its cost lot. better X3.
Biostar TA785G3 / Biostar TA785G3 HD @ ??  ( Difrence ??) ---> well G3+: 5.1ch audio, 125W max. g3 HD: 7.1ch & 140W. 128Mb DDR3 sideport.
Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 2.7k
WD 500GB @ 2.3k
Samsung p1950W @ ?? ---> no idea at all. 
apc 550v or any better one around 1k ? --->550va enough. & its value. others are not reliable.
altec lansing 2.1 bxr series ---> creative SBS series?



happy20b said:


> Please Also suggest a good 120mm blue led silent fans .. I'm planing to buy 2 fans. My cabinet already has one fan at rear. I think One LED fan is sufficient at rear side ryt ?
> 
> Today im going to buy Altec lansing bxr1221



well yes, 1 fan at side for the IGP. & 1 at front for HDD. 1 at back for..... just like this . actually you may use the included fan as front fan cause PSU's fan will anyway suck air out. so 2 fan will push more air in & PSU will get more cool air to keep itself cool. for PSU, he may use a 450W cheap PSU also. the power demand too less. so will handle without any problem at all.


----------



## happy20b (Mar 20, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> nice pics. but do tie the cables together else they will restrict airflow.



I will do it after changing to NZXT  Gamma 




> well yes, 1 fan at side for the IGP. & 1 at front for HDD. 1 at back for..... just like this . actually you may use the included fan as front fan cause PSU's fan will anyway suck air out. so 2 fan will push more air in & PSU will get more cool air to keep itself cool. for PSU, he may use a 450W cheap PSU also. the power demand too less. so will handle without any problem at all.



Well i meant to say one LED fan at rear and rest NON LED fans


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2010)

happy20b said:


> I will do it after changing to NZXT  Gamma
> 
> yah, for now it won't pose any problem.
> 
> Well i meant to say one LED fan at rear and rest NON LED fans



Sunbeam & cooler master are 2 companies whose fans freely available almost everywhere. sunbeam 120mm fans cost 350. CM costs 450. also Xigmatek makes good fans, but mainly orange. cost 450. but super silent. also may check for NZXT 7 blade fan.


----------

